# posting habits



## Theuderic (Oct 1, 2002)

do you have bad posting habits? if so leave a note you are NOT alone my friend! There is help for you here.......


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 1, 2002)

My thoughts are disjointed and my ideas seem to ramble.  I really need to proof read my post more.


----------



## Drawmack (Oct 1, 2002)

My worste offense is getting drunk and then deciding that discussing D&D is a good thing to do in that state.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 1, 2002)

I like to say:

Shouldn't this be moved to Meta?


----------



## hong (Oct 1, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> My worste offense is getting drunk and then deciding that discussing D&D is a good thing to do in that state.
> *




Indeed, discussing D&D is not a good thing to do in the state of Georgia.


Hong "not even between consenting adults" Ooi


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I like to say:
> 
> Shouldn't this be moved to Meta?
> 
> *




Perhaps, but it could be argued to remain here.

Edit: Or, maybe not!!


----------



## Bagpuss (Oct 1, 2002)

I've had to trim back my signature so it isn't longer than my posts.

I would say that's my worst offence, that and just being rude on occasions.


----------



## cybertalus (Oct 2, 2002)

Considering my post count, I'd say not posting is my worst posting habit.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 2, 2002)

My worst posting habit is subliminally embedding Satanic messages within my posts that cause people to do evil things, like listen to Heavy Metal music and play Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

So I was right and this belongs to Meta


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So I was right and this belongs to Meta  *




See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio gloat, which is truly the most evil of posting habits.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio gloat, which is truly the most evil of posting habits. *




An now yourself are gloating of having me gloating...


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> An now yourself are gloating of having me gloating...  *




See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio point out my own corruptness, which is truly the most evil of posting habits.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio point out my own corruptness, which is truly the most evil of posting habits. *




And now you're pointing out my own corruptness, created by your own corrupness, which is truly the most evil of posting habits.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And now you're pointing out my own corruptness, created by your own corrupness, which is truly the most evil of posting habits. *




See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio repeat a very lame joke that wasn't even funny the first time, let alone three or four times, which is truly the most evil of posting habits.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See? In my previous post, I planted a subliminal message that made Horacio repeat a very lame joke that wasn't even funny the first time, let alone three or four times, which is truly the most evil of posting habits. *




And now you're repeating it once again, even if it's a very lame joke, which is truly the most evil of posting habits.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And now you're repeating it once again, even if it's a very lame joke, which is truly the most evil of posting habits. *




Ah. You have learned my techniques well. There is no more that I can teach you. Go forth, and spread subliminal evil among the boards in all your posts!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

There is not enough place for two of us in these boards. Before you was the master and me the student, now I'm the Master...

Mwahahahaha!

/Horacio slays Chun- tzu


----------



## Crothian (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *There is not enough place for two of us in these boards. Before you was the master and me the student, now I'm the Master...
> 
> Mwahahahaha!
> 
> /Horacio slays Chun- tzu *




So, is he really dead or just subliminally?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

I think he is truely dead, because he didn't write anymore...


----------

